
This Wii emulator lets you buy actual games from Nintendo’s Shop Channel - donatj
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2017/03/this-wii-emulator-lets-you-buy-actual-games-from-nintendos-shop-channel/#p3
======
tombert
I've been overwhelmingly impressed with Dolphin as of late. Their progress on
GameCube games has been particularly impressive; I was able to play through
TimeSplitters: Future Perfect recently.

After this update, I wonder how long before Nintendo blocks Dolphin traffic.

